# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تحصیل خارج از کشور

## nadereh

سلام دوستای عزیز. دوستان من ۲۳ سالمه و سه سال کنکور دادم و رتبه خوبی نیاوردم. راستش من معدلم خوب بود دبیرستان که بودم و انصافا دبیرستان خوبیم میرفتم. حالا نمیدونم ترس از کنکور بوده، هوش کمم بوده، تنبلی یوده هرچی که بوده من دیگه کنکور ندادم. راستش دیگه از کنکور حالم بهم میخوره.من حسابی ام چاق شده بودم و اعتماد به نفسم رفته بود زیر خط فقر بعد اوضاع خانوادگیمم ناجور بود از طرفی دیگه از طرف همه طرد شده بودم. گفتم اینطوری نمیشه نشستم ماه ها کل دانشگاه ها کل بورسیه ها کل رشته ها رو سرچ کردم و اپلای کردم چون زبانم خوب بود خب چندتایی رشته قبول شدم. در ضمن اینم بگم اعتماد به نفسم خیلی بالاتر رفت چون واسه قبولی تو این رشته ها آزمون دادمو قبول شدم. حسابیم لاغر شدم تا دو ماه دیگه ویزام بیاد میرم اما نمیدونم چرا خوشحال نیستم. احساس بی عرضگی میکنم. از طرفیم دیگه نمیتونم کنکور ایرانو بدم از اون طرف میدونم بعد چند سال برگردم ایران میگن این همون شکست خورده هست رفته فلان رشته رو خونده و هزار حرفو حدیث دیگه. کرم درونم میگه دوباره کنکور بدم که الان که دیگه اعتماد به نفسم و تجربم یه خورده بالا اومده شاید بتونم قبول بشم. اما از اون طرف سنم بالا رفته ویزامو نگیرم همه چیو از دست میدم کنکورم که سخت شده. من چکار کنم؟؟

----------


## سردرگم

به حرف بقیه اهمیت نده . اگه قراره برای هرکاری که میکنیم به حرف و حدیث مردم گوش بدیم که دیگه نمیتونیم زندکی بکنیم اصلا.
کاری که میدونی درسته رو انجام بده. قضاوت بقیه و حرف مردم رو بزار کنار و  با عقل و منطق تصمیم بگیر . اگه فکر میکنی با رشته ای که براش اپلای کردی، میتونی موفق باشی و زندگی بهتری داشته باشی اونور ، انجامش بده .

----------


## Black_Hawk

اگر راهی بلدی به منم بگو می خوام انصراف بدم برم

----------


## Shah1n

شما نری هم ما میگیم بی عرضه بود . ویزا گرفت اما نتونست بره؟؟ حتما دروغ گفته قبول شدم و ویزا گرفتم ، خواسته کلاس بزاره
ما در هر صورت حرفمونو میزنیم انتخاب با خودته

----------


## مالفیسنت

من تجربه کافی ندارم بخوام راهنماییت کنم

 امیدوارم تو مسیری قدم بزاری ک گذشتت جلوش زانو بزنه 

اگه وقت و حوصله داشتی اقداماتت واسه اپلای توضیح بده 
من دنبالشم اما نمیدونم از کجا شروعش کنم .....مرسی

----------


## Fatigue

شرایطشو داری برو لحظه ای تعلل نکن به قول معروف در دروازه هارو میشه بست دهن مردمو نمیشه بست گاهی اوقات اینا فقط نشخوار های ذهنی ماست به اینکه کارمون چه پیامدی میتونه داشته باشه چه حرفایی قراره بشنوم یا در نهایت نظر بقیه راجع بهم چه خواهد بود تو واقعیت امر ما واسه کسی مهم نیستیم میدونی اونقدر که فکر می‌کنیم واسه کسی مهم نیستیم و آدما تو جریان زندگی روزمره خودشون انقدر گرفتاری دارن که فرصت نمیکنن بیان بهت حرفی بزنن پس راه خودتو برو

----------


## Janan

> سلام دوستای عزیز. دوستان من ۲۳ سالمه و سه سال کنکور دادم و رتبه خوبی نیاوردم. راستش من معدلم خوب بود دبیرستان که بودم و انصافا دبیرستان خوبیم میرفتم. حالا نمیدونم ترس از کنکور بوده، هوش کمم بوده، تنبلی یوده هرچی که بوده من دیگه کنکور ندادم. راستش دیگه از کنکور حالم بهم میخوره.من حسابی ام چاق شده بودم و اعتماد به نفسم رفته بود زیر خط فقر بعد اوضاع خانوادگیمم ناجور بود از طرفی دیگه از طرف همه طرد شده بودم. گفتم اینطوری نمیشه نشستم ماه ها کل دانشگاه ها کل بورسیه ها کل رشته ها رو سرچ کردم و اپلای کردم چون زبانم خوب بود خب چندتایی رشته قبول شدم. در ضمن اینم بگم اعتماد به نفسم خیلی بالاتر رفت چون واسه قبولی تو این رشته ها آزمون دادمو قبول شدم. حسابیم لاغر شدم تا دو ماه دیگه ویزام بیاد میرم اما نمیدونم چرا خوشحال نیستم. احساس بی عرضگی میکنم. از طرفیم دیگه نمیتونم کنکور ایرانو بدم از اون طرف میدونم بعد چند سال برگردم ایران میگن این همون شکست خورده هست رفته فلان رشته رو خونده و هزار حرفو حدیث دیگه. کرم درونم میگه دوباره کنکور بدم که الان که دیگه اعتماد به نفسم و تجربم یه خورده بالا اومده شاید بتونم قبول بشم. اما از اون طرف سنم بالا رفته ویزامو نگیرم همه چیو از دست میدم کنکورم که سخت شده. من چکار کنم؟؟


از این دیوونه خونه فرار کن  :Yahoo (1):  
بعدشم برنگرد . 
دوران دانشجویی کار کن که بعدش مستقل شی . 
مغزتو خر گاز نزده که بخوای ایران بمونی 😐

----------


## Nerd_Girl

> سلام دوستای عزیز. دوستان من ۲۳ سالمه و سه سال کنکور دادم و رتبه خوبی نیاوردم. راستش من معدلم خوب بود دبیرستان که بودم و انصافا دبیرستان خوبیم میرفتم. حالا نمیدونم ترس از کنکور بوده، هوش کمم بوده، تنبلی یوده هرچی که بوده من دیگه کنکور ندادم. راستش دیگه از کنکور حالم بهم میخوره.من حسابی ام چاق شده بودم و اعتماد به نفسم رفته بود زیر خط فقر بعد اوضاع خانوادگیمم ناجور بود از طرفی دیگه از طرف همه طرد شده بودم. گفتم اینطوری نمیشه نشستم ماه ها کل دانشگاه ها کل بورسیه ها کل رشته ها رو سرچ کردم و اپلای کردم چون زبانم خوب بود خب چندتایی رشته قبول شدم. در ضمن اینم بگم اعتماد به نفسم خیلی بالاتر رفت چون واسه قبولی تو این رشته ها آزمون دادمو قبول شدم. حسابیم لاغر شدم تا دو ماه دیگه ویزام بیاد میرم اما نمیدونم چرا خوشحال نیستم. احساس بی عرضگی میکنم. از طرفیم دیگه نمیتونم کنکور ایرانو بدم از اون طرف میدونم بعد چند سال برگردم ایران میگن این همون شکست خورده هست رفته فلان رشته رو خونده و هزار حرفو حدیث دیگه. کرم درونم میگه دوباره کنکور بدم که الان که دیگه اعتماد به نفسم و تجربم یه خورده بالا اومده شاید بتونم قبول بشم. اما از اون طرف سنم بالا رفته ویزامو نگیرم همه چیو از دست میدم کنکورم که سخت شده. من چکار کنم؟؟


میشه راجع به هزینه های مهاجرت تحصیلی ، کلاس های آمادگی و آزمون ها راهنمایی کنین؟ و اینکه از طریق موسسه اقدام کردین یا به تنهایی؟

----------

